

Detection of visible light from the darkest world - gsivil
http://www.astro.princeton.edu/%7Edsp/PrincetonSite/Home_files/darkest_world.pdf

======
gsivil
And something from the popular press:

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-14476411>

